# Anyone Using FB Dating App?



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2022)

Been using it for several months and there are some very nice gentleman and also some not.  What's your experience?


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 19, 2022)

I have never used it. Does it connect strangers who contact you to your Facebook page?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 19, 2022)

Never been on a dating site.  Never will.
Don't belong to Facebook either.
Starting to really like being alone!
Wow!  There are wackos out there.
@Ruthanne, Please be careful!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Never been on a dating site. Never will.
> Don't belong to Facebook either.
> Starting to really like being alone!
> Wow! There are wackos out there.


I tried a dating site several years ago. All the men who contacted me could only write one-liners and some of the one-liners were in poor taste. None could write a polite and thoughtful paragraph even if you sent them one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I have never used it. Does it connect strangers who contact you to your Facebook page?


No.  It only shows them your first name and it's a phone app.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Never been on a dating site.  Never will.
> Don't belong to Facebook either.
> Starting to really like being alone!
> Wow!  There are wackos out there.
> @Ruthanne, Please be careful!


Thanks I am very cautious.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks I am very cautious.


What do they cal them?  "neck-beards living in their mama's basement?"


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> What do they cal them?  "neck-beards living in their mama's basement?"


I don't know... maybe


----------



## timoc (Aug 19, 2022)

The last time I had a date it was sour, so I threw the whole box away.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 19, 2022)

FaceBook isn't as popular as other mass media sites anymore. I don't know if the is a good or bad thing for dating contacts. I would be very careful and I am a male!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

timoc said:


> The last time I had a date it was sour, so I threw the whole box away.


The last time I bought a box of dates, they were full of little insects. Now I always tear them open before eating them.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

You do have to be careful when connecting with strangers on-line. I used to enjoy chatting with men but would never consider actually meeting any of them.
It does give you an insight into how selfish most men are and how they tend to put their own needs first. Many go on-line to complain about their wives and girlfriends. Apparently it's a wife's duty to satisfy her husbands ****** needs and most are falling short!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 20, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> You do have to be careful when connecting with strangers on-line. I used to enjoy chatting with men but would never consider actually meeting any of them.
> It does give you an insight into how selfish most men are and how they tend to put their own needs first.


The poor communication skills of men on dating sites makes you wonder if no one ever taught them about polite conversation, and it makes you understand why all those dogs are running around loose.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 20, 2022)

I once asked (in another forum) why men on dating sites said just "Hi" -- or worse, something to indicate that they hadn't even looked at my profile (e.g., "Beautiful smile," when I wasn't smiling in my photo). 

Several men said if they sent 100 carefully worded mesages, they might not get any replies. So they might as well send 1000 "Hi" messages.

I'm not saying that makes any sense.


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Nope!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2022)

No offense to you Ruthanne but a lot of the men on these sites are not really there to find love. They're on the take for one thing or another. I refuse to use dating sites and/or apps. I'd rather die alone. Be safe lady.


----------



## RandomName (Aug 21, 2022)

I have used dating sites to go out on two dates in my life. Both times we did not click with each other. Awkward. 

So I meet females at social events, where we can both see if we click. I think you know in one or two minutes if you click. Am I right?


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 21, 2022)

I kind of remember that dating thing. Seriously, just meeting and having a friendship that included good conversation and humor with a nice woman would be great. Probably won't happen on a dating site. Face to face is the best and then even that takes time to let the veneer real back. Be safe!


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 21, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I tried a dating site several years ago. All the men who contacted me could only write one-liners and some of the one-liners were in poor taste. None could write a polite and thoughtful paragraph even if you sent them one.


You should have written to me.  I can write pages and pages of "stuff."  But then, I am not your usual football watchin, truck driving, porno watching, beer drinking type of macho want-to-be.  I love reading, classical music and traveling the world.  No 4X4 OFF ROAD for me!


----------



## Bella (Aug 21, 2022)

No, I haven't used any dating apps and never will. People have encouraged me to do so, saying, "You should really give it a chance. There are nice men out there." Uh huh, and how many have_ you _met? Hmm? Fuggedaboutit. They're on the make and/or the take. There's too much deception and outright lying going on for my taste. From what I've heard, just finding someone who can spell and write in complete sentences is a challenge. I don't have the desire or the patience to sort through all the drivel. Thanks, but no thanks.

Bella


----------



## rhett48 (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm a newb so forgive me for resurrecting an old thread. I've heard a lot of women echo comments similar to those above and I've known enough guys with the "hit it and quit it" mentality to understand that it's not uncommon. As with every rule, there are exceptions. There are some of us males who are honorable, educated, respectful and caring. Not all of us older men are looking for a nurse and a purse.

I've spent much of my life single and dating and have met plenty of women who take advantage of generosity and kindness, essentially looking for a wallet. If they're more interested in what I drive and the size of my house than my character, I'm taking the first exit.

As for me, I like women who appreciate a good man, have a functional brain, and are not shallow or selfish. I can look past physical imperfections (because I have my share) and focus on what a person is made of.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 10, 2022)

No, never used a dating site.  However, I have been on four forums much like this one, and after a couple of years of postings, I made amazing online friends!  I actually went to England on vacation, and met three gentlemen there for an afternoon of sightseeing and chatting.  They were exactly as they portrayed themselves to be online. I also met a guy from FL, as he drove up to visit his grandkids in a state away from me.  We met, had a quick dinner and bite to eat.  Next spring, when I traveled to FL to see my daughter and grandkids, I gave him a call and we met for breakfast before I flew back home.
So....sometimes it's meeting and chatting with nothing more in mind, and certainly not dating.  I will add that there hasn't been that instant spark you get when dating.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> FaceBook isn't as popular as other mass media sites anymore. I don't know if the is a good or bad thing for dating contacts. I would be very careful and I am a male!


Facebook isn’t as popular with the youngest generation because it’s been taken over by Boomers and Gen Xers! 

Milennials, Zoomers and Gen Alphas are flocking to to TilTok, IG and other more trendy sites these days.

@Ruthanne, good for you! While meeting folks in social situations is definitely more organic that a dating site, you certainly don’t get the huge variety and quantity that a dating site affords you.  I wish you success!


----------

